# The 2016 cruze is coming!! NEWS AND DISCUSSION THREAD



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefully it doesn't look like the pictures I've seen. If so I'm happy I bought the 1st gen


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder what engine the '16 diesel will get (assuming there will be a 2016 diesel)


----------



## rajon (Mar 11, 2015)

The 2016 isn't a very well kept secret. The 16 Malibu has been unveiled and the 16 Camaro will be unveiled on 5/16. The Cruze will be unveiled soon I am sure.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I think there needs to be a completely separate section (or set of fourms) for the second generation Cruze. There are so many differences between the first and second generations that some form of separation is needed to keep people from getting confused on issues and questions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim,

I've been thinking about just that issue. ToyotaNation forums are separated by generation.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Then you need (at least) three generations - the Cruze was sold in Europe, Asia, Oceania, and Africa before it appeared on the US market, and was/is a different machine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Then you need (at least) three generations - the Cruze was sold in Europe, Asia, Oceania, and Africa before it appeared on the US market, and was/is a different machine.


We don't have that many non-Lordstown built Cruze owners as members. We do have a 1.6 sub-forum for the 1.6L and 1.6T engines found in the Holden Cruze. If we start getting the additional membership we'll reorg as needed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> We don't have that many non-Lordstown built Cruze owners as members. We do have a 1.6 sub-forum for the 1.6L and 1.6T engines found in the Holden Cruze. If we start getting the additional membership we'll reorg as needed.


Have you considered a non US Cruze section to both gauge weather this will attract new members, and also give the other nations represented a common forum thread?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Have you considered a non US Cruze section to both gauge weather this will attract new members, and also give the other nations represented a common forum thread?


I like that idea. I'll bring it up with Andrei as he's the only one who can reorg the forums.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Jim,
> 
> I've been thinking about just that issue. ToyotaNation forums are separated by generation.


Civics have different AG sites by generation. There's even one for the unannounced tenth gen. Civics now.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> Jim,
> 
> I've been thinking about just that issue. ToyotaNation forums are separated by generation.


A lot of forums do that. Civicforum.com and Corvetteforum.com are just 2 others. You have already split out the diesel so..............don't stop now!!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

What's worse than reading a post that doesn't exactly pertain to your model/build? Reading the same old post over and over because the sub-sub forum section dies on the vine. Cut the worm too many times and it shrivels up and dies.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> What's worse than reading a post that doesn't exactly pertain to your model/build? Reading the same old post over and over because the sub-sub forum section dies on the vine. Cut the worm too many times and it shrivels up and dies.


This is the balance that the moderation team has to aim for when it comes to creating new areas of the forum.


----------

